# Spill Your Guts Illusion Prop how to...



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow that looks super awesome , great job scary1215
can i ask where you got the mirrors from ?

great job once again

Phil


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

thankyou very much... I got the mirrors from target for 15 bucks each. I also added chain to the front too. I will get some pics up too.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

that really is great! I saw mirrors like that at walmart for 5 each. that really came out well and i can see it being really great as a scare with the right person in it


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice Halloween prop TY for the vid!!!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

yourwelcome.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

AHHH YEAH!! I get it now!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

This is great!
Thank you very much for this!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

this is a very good idea and I'm going to make myself one too,but I dont like the mirror only standing there...what if it broke,the actor could fall onto the shards?..I will glue the mirrors to plywood and really make it safer,but I love the video and the idea.


----------



## Tealy (Aug 10, 2010)

I love this and will work on it soon for the torture chamber of the haunted ship we are doing for the elemetary school. Thanks!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice effect. Mirrors work good for illusions.

Good work.


----------



## DeathStalker01 (Feb 15, 2017)

Too bad the how to video is gone...


----------

